# pup pic



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

couldn't figure how to insert in other thread;

my fat boy at 4mo;


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Boy he's a big stocky fellah! Nice looking. Ears are up now, right. Kind of in the flying nun phase there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like he's going to be a big guy!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah great bone. I'm a sucker for those ears being up though---TAPE!!!

T


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah ears up nuts down. he's on a diet - recently went full RAW, thought he might lose some condtition in the process - didn't happen. 

mum is a tallish, leggy, narrow light boned type - sharp and nasty from old oz lines

father is very thick set heavy boned dog not as tall as mother - thick nerve, stable & social from czech lines

will get more pics

cheers


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Yeah great bone. I'm a sucker for those ears being up though---TAPE!!!
> 
> T


 
i would *never* have taped his ears or cared if they come up or not - means a lot to some folks (dunno why) so glad they came up i guess. nearly all my previous dogs have had full drop ears so its no thing at all to me.

yeah bone is major - does that relate to possible hips or anything?? good or bad.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

He's a good lookin pup!


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

That's a nice looking pup. Started any training yet?

Ang


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter thats a nice looking pup. Nice bone set on him!

I wouldn't relate his size to any problems at this point. When he is going after the bad guy I assure you the bad guy won't be paying attention to his ear set LOL.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

What a wee beauty, and what lovely ears he has !


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Ang Cangiano said:


> That's a nice looking pup. Started any training yet?
> 
> Ang


done a lot of luring into positions as a game kinda thing - am takin formal training real slow basically nothing at this stage - have also taken to evry possible environment available, which has been the main focus - not the slightest enviro issue, runs up and jumps on anyone looking for a bit of fun. walks off leash with horse and older dog through forest etc

also got a bad bite from a dog which took him out of activity for awhile - teething so no tug or anything - just letting him be a dog - avoiding any jump training etc going off what evryone else says about GSD health and his over-size going real slow which sux because his drive is off the scale.

hows yours going, saw the vids - nice

cheers


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

pics from a few months back


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete...your boy looks good! What are your plans with him?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm going to let the dog tell me when he starts not being a pup so am keeping the training pretty generic. 

original plan was to have a knucklehead yard dog to protect my precious huntin and herders, both mine and other guys that leave theres here.

at this stage he seems to have the drive for a solid sport dog which only venue is sch so maybe that or not - have existiential problems with some aspects of the sc routines like FST and patterned obed.

am also working on sec. patrol licence so might do that which is what he was bred for.

so basically no F'ing idea


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> done a lot of luring into positions as a game kinda thing - am takin formal training real slow basically nothing at this stage - have also taken to evry possible environment available, which has been the main focus - not the slightest enviro issue, runs up and jumps on anyone looking for a bit of fun. walks off leash with horse and older dog through forest etc
> 
> also got a bad bite from a dog which took him out of activity for awhile - teething so no tug or anything - just letting him be a dog - avoiding any jump training etc going off what evryone else says about GSD health and his over-size going real slow which sux because his drive is off the scale.
> 
> ...


I think it may be a good idea to separate him from older dogs is there's a possibility of him getting bitten by another dog. My late boerboel made a hole in my pup's skull just because of a bone. It affected the pup a lot.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

it was an unplanned excursion from my property - he stood on the other side of the fence of a confirmed dog killing GSD X. he stood there all curious and playful? while the dog went nuts. 

i just saw him poke his paw through the fence and then chomp on toe, caught up and threw my older dog over the fence "allegedly" to punch on with GSDX. i'm no dog matcher but my female is dog aggressive and bites to kill. got a thumb bite scraped down to bone sorting it all out.

pup stitches come out in about an hour, will post the result.

yes i feel like sh!t about it and i know the dog from past experience as does the whole neighbourhood as does my female who stalks him every chance she gets.

the pup's behaviour did/has not changed that i can tell, its like it never happenned???


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Unplanned excursion from your property????? What happened to the female? Did the dog hold onto the pup's foot? We had a situation years ago where a pit bull latched onto my year old GSD's nose through the fence. Kid had walked the pit bull from across the street up to the fence. Hubby's kick to the head with steel toed boots made the pit bull let go. My bitch's nose was hanging off her face. Rushed to vet. In the vet's office she was calm as a cucumber around the dogs and with the vet handling her. Never generalized to other breeds of dogs. However, for many years after that if she saw a pit bull, she could go primal. Corgi I bred after three dog attacks went pretty much dog defensive after that.

How did you "sort" this out. He's a really pretty pup, BTW.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i'm going to let the dog tell me when he starts not being a pup so am keeping the training pretty generic.
> 
> original plan was to have a knucklehead yard dog to protect my precious huntin and herders, both mine and other guys that leave theres here.
> 
> ...


Please get rid of the yard dog idea. Sch is a much better idea even with FST.

T


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "the pup's behaviour did/has not changed that i can tell, its like it never happenned???"
maybe, but wishful thinking imo.....puppy experiences like that are not forgotten in a day or two - i guarantee that incident got filed/processed somewhere/somehow in that pea brain 
- so are you gonna take him back there doing it the right way, avoid meeting the dogkiller ever again with the pup, send the bitch, or ??? there are some options here, but slap yourself "upside" once more for me 
..... and Don


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Unplanned excursion from your property????? What happened to the female? Did the dog hold onto the pup's foot?
> 
> T


 
female is fine she is pretty rustic dog, didn't get to twisting or chewing dogs foot, a clean but deep cut behind a front toe. there was a lot of swelling and i first thought the toe would drop off or be amputated. the vet was never that concerned lol, i was hysterical. the healing seems remarkable, got my vet date wrong in previous post go in today pm.

will post result after vet.

excursion just means the little F' er found a hole in the fence, the hole in fence was new due to feral animals breakin in overnight when i had dogs in house. 

my dogs get to free-range on the property most of the time - i aint changing that - but will fix fence. i'm not up for a full kennel to training field to kennel dog, not my thing. 

just have to do better on containment. its a rough world and shIt sometimes happens, i will do better.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

rick smith said:


> *maybe, but wishful thinking imo.....-*mine too but gonna keep wishing lol
> 
> *are you gonna take him back there doing it the right way,*
> 
> ...


----------

